# Three most used scores in your library



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

What are the three scores in your library that you simply could not do without?

I'll start:

Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier
Beethoven - Piano Sonatas
Chopin - Etudes


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos and Orchestral Suites
*Sibelius:* Symphony no. 5
Villa-Lobos: Collected Works for Solo Guitar
I'll bend the rules and choose a 4th  Bach: the Solo Lute Works, transcribed for guitar by Frank Koonce


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Very interesting choices. And congratulations on your 6,000th post! :cheers:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you! And congrats on your 565th! :cheers:
Great thread idea btw


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

My vocal score of Elgar's Dream of Gerontius
Britten's War Requiem
Brahms Complete Symphonies - Dover Full Score.

And as we can cheat I'll add My Dover Miniature of Mahler 2


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Schumann piano concerto


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think this is correct:
Mahler, Symphony No. 3.
Beethoven, String Quartets.
Bruckner, Symphony No. 4.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Bach flute sonatas no.s I - VI
Bach flute partita
Bach violin sonatas (flute transcriptions)

Bach = Baroque flute maestro extraordinaire


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Stravinsky: Rite
Ravel: Daphnis
Debussy: Preludes I and II


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

The most _valuable_ score I own is a pocket-score of Berlioz- _Harold in Italy_, signed by Erich Leinsdorf.

The score that I consult most frequently is a study-score of Beethoven's Symphony #7.

The most epic score I possess is a study-score of _Götterdämmerung_ (Wagner), complete.

Considering I don't _use_ the Harold in Italy score too much [doubtless frequent handling would diminsh its value], it's a toss-up between _Tristan und Isolde_ and Bruckner's 5th for next most frequently-used score.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

Bartok string quartets (B&H hardcover)
Brahms complete symphonies (Dover)
Sibelius 3 + 4 (Dover)


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

The scores I use the most overall (lifetime) are probably the Beethoven sonatas, Haydn sonatas, and either the Mozart or Schubert sonatas. A lot of the public domain scores I use are downloaded, not bought, so the fact that I own physical books of all of these sonatas also says something


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Errrrrr I don't look at scores, except for flute music, which I read. Occasionally, I go on imslp to find a favorite moment, and cut it out and make art out of it, either drawing colors on it, or adding a picture with it, or both.

I'm glad to own the following flute works though:
Bach: Complete Flute sonatas (except the 7th)
Mozart: G major Concerto
Orchestral excerpts for Flute, compiled by Jeanne Baxtresser

Never get through life without 'em! 

But with scores, this is what I normally do with them:


----------

